# [PBP] The Port Opal Underground - OOC Thread



## Reprisal (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey all,

I've been wanting to run a Play-By-Post game for quite some time, and though I'm not certain if I'll be able to run it as quickly as other games seem to be going, I thought I'd take a stab at it. Let's hope that it's interesting and lasting, 

*Premise*

The Player-Characters are a group of minority immigrants from a wealthy and vibrant, yet prejudicial, continental Empire. There's one twist however, in that the PCs will consist mainly of two races in particular: halflings and goblins. As immigrants to the Imperial City of Port Opal, the PCs are expected to become part of the Underground since their kind is generally treated poorly at best. When the game gets going, it's my hope that the PCs will be willing to become part of a "little folk" Mafia consisting primarily of halflings and goblins (with the odd gnome and dwarf thrown in for good measure).

I expect this game to be rather cinematic in nature, and combat will most likely become fairly simplistic at first. Also, there will be little in the way of dungeon-crawling or loot gathering. The world I've set this game in is fairly detailed, and fairly low power relative to something like the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting. I would like this to be fairly casual at first, since this is my first time DMing a PBP game, but I don't want it to be tongue-in-cheek, or "silly." I'm looking for some (semi-)serious roleplaying experience, and I hope there are others looking for that, too. (This doesn't mean that you or your characters can't have fun, it's just that I'd like for that fun to be in flavour and in context of the overall campaign.)

*The Setting*

Races - All races are from the PHB or MM... btw.

Your characters will have grown up on the continent of Vanaria, also known as the "Civilized Contient." Long ago, the free peoples of the land came together to meet the orcish horde from the southeast in the legendary _War of the Unending Tide_. It was at this time that two races in particular ascended into greatness: the Imperial Askarans, and the Pale Elves of Alerion.

The Imperial Askarans were technically the second great human civilization, though they are now its most powerful. Theirs is a culture venerating authority, loyalty, and responsibility. They are pantheists, and pay tribute to many Gods and Goddesses. The Askaran civilization values order and stability above almost all other things. There are two main Askaran nations on the continent of Vanaria: Illuminor, the center of the Empire; and Atealia, the merchant capital of the Empire.

Similar to the Imperial Askarans are the Pale Elves of Alerion. Hailing from the frigid plains of the north, the Pale Elves are perhaps the most scientifically advanced culture in the Empire. Truth be told, it was the political ingenuity of the Pale Elves that forged the first link in the great alliance turned continental Empire. The elves were the first to successfully implement a centralized bureaucracy as a means of controlling their lands, and the Askarans merely copied that template.

In contrast to either of these two people stand the Meyarin people. Their culture was the first truly great human civiliztion. They value simplicity and comfort above most things, and though they appear to be quite materialistic in nature, they are devout worshippers of their single deity: the Great Creator. Long before the Askarans marched their legions to first battle back the Unending Tide of orcish invaders and then conquer the continent in the name of the greater good, the Meyarins forged cultural and economic links with all other friendly races save the elves. Today, there is only one Meyarin nation left: Haravia.

Both halflings and gnomes trace their biological origins to the island-nation of Guelphia, off the northwest coast of Vanarian Proper. Though a significant number of halflings stayed, the majority of the halflings moved from their island home into the warmer climate of what simply became known as the "Halfling Lands" about two centuries before the Meyarin culture took off. To this day, Guelphia has been considered a country of gnomes, while the southern lands of the continent were considered halfling lands.

The dwarves were assumed by scholars to be an offshoot of gnomish people settling in the mountainous region of the Rudan Heights and the Grey Mountains. They were and still are an insular people willing to do what's right, but only for their kith and kin. Of all the nations of the Vanarian Empire, the dwarves are the most isolated.

Finally, we come to the goblinoid lands bordering on the southeast. During the War of the Unending Tide, they acted as something of a buffer for the Askarans and Pale Elves to rally the rest of the continent and mount a counter-attack that forced the green horde back from where they came. Now, the Goblinoid Lands are ruled by a multitude of local Hobgobliun Warlords. Of the three goblinoid peoples, the Hobgoblins have taken power due to their keen ability to organize. Though the hobgoblins hold power, they are outnumbered by the goblins almost seven to one, though the goblins are perhaps the most oppressed of any people in the Empire. This may explain why they have elected to use their status as citizens of the Empire to move freely to the great cities of the Askarans and even into the Halfling lands, especially its capital: Taebrook. Bugbears, unlike the increasingly militaristic "hobbos," or the increasingly urban "gobbos," have elected to retain their tribal institutions and do as their hobgoblin masters ask of them. 

Places

The places in which this campaign will take place will be described when your characters are there, but I'll be free to answer any specific and/or vital questions. 

Magic

Nearly all of the forms of magic are very rare in this world. Only 1 in 100 are able to weild magic, and of them only a fraction discover that ability.

(Most Common)
Adepts
Bards
Rangers
Druids
Clerics
Sorcerers/Wizards
Paladins
(Least Common)

Generally speaking, magic needs to be discovered. Sometimes, it's easy. An example of this might be a Cleric being called by a specific God or Goddess; or an Adept being visited by ancestors, spirits, or what-have-you. Other times, it's difficult, as with Sorcerers and Wizards who need to be fairly exceptional to be discovered. Bards are special because nearly all cultures in the Empire venerate the ability of a person to entertain in some way. Stories and Songs, as many believe, are the currency of the soul. 

There is a belief that has grown in strength among the humans and elves that states that magic is fundamentally corrupting. To put it in contemporary terminology, magical abilities are the cheat codes for reality. As with any cheat codes, they can be addictive, and fundamentally corrupting forces. The basic tenant is "Use magic only when steel, muscle and most importantly reason will not suffice." Magical ability is heavily controlled by the Empire, though some believe that it's not because magic is dangerous, but because it threatens the power base of the Imperial elites (the Askarans and the Elves).

((Bards are special in my campaign because I like the idea of them, and mostly because I don't believe a lot of Bards can necessarily "break" the world as much as Archmagi, or Messianic Clerics.))

*Character Generation*

30 Build Points using the rules in the DMG, starting at 3rd Level.

Halflings, Goblins, Gnomes and _maybe_ a Dwarf or Elf depending on the number of players.

Bards, Fighters, Rangers, Rogues and _perhaps_ a Druid or Sorcerer.

At first, I will not allow any of your characters to be of an Evil alignment, but you will be allowed to shift your alignment as long as it seems reasonable. I'm looking for interesting roleplaying, so as long as it's not too disruptive to other players' enjoyment, go nuts!

Starting gold is 150 Gold Pieces. Most of the people making the trip to the New World had to pay a huge amount of gold to do so... most of these people put themselves into debt and have agreed to work that debt off. Your characters have paid their way prior -- though they probably had to beg, borrow, or steal to get the 500 GP to get it. 

Please, don't expect magical accoutrements out the wazoo here, this is a relatively low magic setting.

_Please do not post character statistics on this thread! I want to control the amount of metagame information the other PCs have in order to promote character exploration and all that jazz._

*A Note on Theme: Power and Freedom*

Originally, I intended this campaign to be about one thing: Power. 

Who has it? Who wants it? How does one get it? Who deserves it?

These are all questions that I wanted the PCs to ask themselves. I would try to answer these questions on the part of different NPCs and hope that the PCs form their own opinions on the matter. As I progressed, I started to think that power merely one facet that someone could crave. 

The other was freedom, but what kind of freedom? The freedom _to_ something, or the freedom _from_ something?

Anyway, I hope that this has sparked interest in some of you, I know I'm anxious to see your character ideas. Anyway, feel free to post questions and comments... 

 - Rep.


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow this sounds very cool - so I'm in. (gobbos and Gnomes are my two favourite races)

SO whats the nature of the underground? Should we assume a Godfather.Sopranos type Mafioso style crime organisation, something more Dickensian (eg Oliver Twists Fagan's Boys) or something else?

and what about Port Opal what do we know about it and its surrounding countryside?

Now let me see a Gnome or goblin mmmm


----------



## Frelaras (Feb 4, 2003)

Colour  me interested.

Now I'll see if I can develop an interesting character concept. 

I've got a couple on the brew.

Hmmm, now... 

/Frelaras/
Iconic Wage Mage


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 4, 2003)

*Welcome!*



> SO whats the nature of the underground? Should we assume a Godfather.Sopranos type Mafioso style crime organisation, something more Dickensian (eg Oliver Twists Fagan's Boys) or something else?
> 
> and what about Port Opal what do we know about it and its surrounding countryside?




The Underground as it is now consists primarily of competing gangs from different neighbourhoods and racial gangs of some sort... They're not organized in any real way save for a rather anarchistic regime of challenge and warfare. At this point, the gangs aren't as powerful as the government, or the guilds, or the military. They've been declared officially a problem of the Eastern Bank -- the bad side of town.

Port Opal is situated at the mouth of the Opal River, which drains into Valar Bay, named after the Askaran Explorer who found the area. It is split into two basic areas with the river itself acting as a barrier: the Western Bank, and the Eastern Bank. 

The East Bank of Port Opal is the side of the city that is connected to the deep water harbour. It isn't a very nice place to live -- what with all of the warehouses, brothels, gambling dens, taverns and slums. Most of the city's halfling, gnome and Meyarin population live on the East Bank of the city; nearly all of its goblins live on this side also... (With hobgoblins and bugbears pressed into Militia service if they haven't already volunteered.)

The Western Bank is the developed or "civilized" side of the city. Institutions such as the barracks, Imperial Chamber, Lord's Manor, Amphitheater, and the Grand Market are situated among higher class dwellings and establishments. Roughly two-thirds of the Imperial Askaran population live on the Western side of the city, and almost all of the elves. It is the side with the heaviest patrol of the city guard, and as such, it's mostly safe for anyone to travel around -- even at night.

((This is about as detailed as I want to get about the city itself as I want to make an event of exploring the East Bank and visiting such places as the Amphitheater, and the Grand Market.))

Directly north of the port city is the destination of close to nine-tenths of the Meyarin population: Hopeland. It is a large territory, most likely two-thirds the size of Haravia itself, and is ultimately an agricultural land. Its people live in peace and live the simple life of farming, community and worship. There's been something of a special link between the Meyarin clans and the bugbear tribes since they share a social system in the form of extended family units and veneration of simplicity in life. Hopeland is the breadbasket of Port Opal, and it is for this reason that the Imperial Powers That Be tolerate its insular existence. Like the dwarves in the Old World, the people of Hopeland control a vital commodity.

The only reason that the Legions haven't been sent in is the fact that the current governing body of Hopeland hasn't abused their power and have been selling their foodstuffs at a most agreeable price...

To the west of the city lie a grand expanse of plains and scrubland. It was discovered shortly after disembarkation that the plains are inhabited by a group of relatively primitive nomadic people calling themselves the Children of the Phoenix -- a mythical firebird that no individual from Vanaria has even seen, or reported to have seen...

*To Begin:*

I think I'll start the campaign at the point in which you board the Imperial Galleons on your way to the New World. You will be placed in a room with other halflings, goblins and gnomes. It's a nice room since you paid for it up front, but a little cramped. You'll have to defend it from the other passengers if you wish to keep your "posh" surroundings. I'm going to introduce a number of NPCs that will form the rest of the gang that I expect to develop over the course of the campaign.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 5, 2003)

Well,

We have two players -- albeit tentatively -- I suppose I'd just like to bump this thread with the hope of two more!



 - Rep.


----------



## Krug (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm interested as well. More interested in playing a goblin than a halfling though.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 5, 2003)

I've definately no problem with that, Krug. 

*bump* 

 - Rep.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 5, 2003)

Count me in too Reprisal, sounds like a fun game. I'd be keen to play a Goblin or Halfling, or even an elf from the wrong side of the tracks if you are amenable. Is the gang going to be just criminal or is there a rebellion against oppression theme as well?


----------



## Krug (Feb 5, 2003)

_ Can we use the Monte Cook Ranger?_ Available here:
http://www.montecook.com/arch_stuff3.html


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 5, 2003)

*Krug* -  Mongres is a goblin, right? (And btw, you weren't supposed to post character stats, but I guess it doesn't really matter, hehe.)  I'm not sure about Monte's Alt. Ranger, but I'm willing to say that you have the option of taking Point Blank Shot and either Far Shot or Precise Shot as your Ranger feats instead of Ambidexterity and Two-Weapon Fighting. 

*Inez Hull* - The game will start out about simple survival on the boat ride over (that will be fairly short and mostly roleplaying), then it will bridge over into finding a place to live in Port Opal. In short, it's about both the criminality, though it's fairly necessary for your survival; and the rebellion, though you won't be leading the charge into the Winter Palace for quite a while... 

Idealistically, we'll have at least two halfling players, one goblin player and maybe a gnome and/or elf added into the mix. It really depends upon who and how many wish to play.

Is there anyone else out there who wants to play? 

 - Rep.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 6, 2003)

Just curious, what about Kobolds?  They're small and hated.....  Might be interested.  I will have to look and see what I want to play.....


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 6, 2003)

Kobolds have an entirely different place in this campaign world. In fact, they aren't even native to the Old World Continents, so none of the "civilized" races even know about them. I was planning on introducing them far later in the campaign. So, I suppose I should just say that I don't think kobolds are needed at this point in time.

Are you still interested despite this? I sure hope so,  

 - Rep.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 6, 2003)

Yes, I'm still interested.  I just thought playing a kobold would be fun.  So what do we do with the character's once we're done w/ them?  Do you want us to e-mail or PM them to you or something since you don't want them in this thread?


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 6, 2003)

> Yes, I'm still interested.




Whew.  



> Do you want us to e-mail or PM them to you or something since you don't want them in this thread?




You can e-mail me at *reprisal@shaw.ca* to send me your character information. Aside from stats, I would like a concise background and your character's reason for wanting to leave the continent of Vanaria and come to the New World.

*Please use a "[PBP]" tag in your subject line!*

Cool, unless there are any others, I think we have enough people to start soon, 

 - Rep.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 6, 2003)

Ok, one last question.  PHB only, or are there any other books you're allowing?  Also, what's the stat adjustments for a goblin.  I do believe I'm going to play a halfling, but still curious what the ability adjustments are for a goblin too.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 6, 2003)

*You can use any of the following for character creation:*
 - The Player's Handbook
 - The Official Classbooks

*House Rules*
 - The Skill Focus gives a +3 Bonus to the chosen skill and it's always considered a class skill.
 - If you choose to take the Toughness feat, do not add 3 HP to your total. Instead, assume that you get to add a number of hit points equal to your hit die's maximum plus your constituion score. In other words, a Rogue with Con:14 would gain 8 hp, while a Barbarian with Con:18 would gain 16 hp. _This is in addition to whatever HP you gain when you level up!_
 - Rangers may substitute Ambidexterity and Two-Weapon Fighting with Point Blank Shot and either Far Shot or Precise Shot. The first being a "Ranger of the Plains" and the second being a "Ranger of the Woods."
 - The Bard class' Skills are now (6 + Int), not (4 + Int).

I think that's about it, did I mention that each PC starts with 150 GP? Oh yeah, I did... 

 - Rep.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 6, 2003)

*Goblins*
 - Small.
 - 30 ft. Movement
 - 60 ft. Darkvision
 - Stat adjustments are -2 Strength, +2 Dex, -2 Charisma
 - +4 Racial Bonus to Move Silently checks
 - Gain +6 to Ride and the Mounted Combat feat when riding on Worgs or Riding Dogs.
 - Favoured Class: Rogue



 - Rep.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 6, 2003)

I do believe that I will be making a Halfling Rogue/Sorceror.  More to come as I finish him up.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm in if you are still accepting players.  I think I'd like to play a dwarf, if that would be acceptable.

Toric


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 6, 2003)

Reprisal, I think I'm missing something with the old/new world distinction. I better re-read your first post, but I didn't catch any mention of it in the geography. My character will be a rogue, possibly with a fighter level to represent a thuggish nature - most likely a halfling, but if there is enough players to accommodate an elf that will be my preference.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 6, 2003)

I must have forgotten to mention it in any detail... My apologies!

The campaign will begin on the continent of Vanaria, the origin of gnomes, haflings, dwarves, elves and humans. It's currently ruled by an Empire dominated by the Imperial Askarans, an ethnicity of humans not unlike our own Roman/Greeks -- complete with cultural hubris; and the Pale Elves of Alerion, who have attached themselves to the Askarans as their logical half. This Empire started as an alliance of the "good folk plus the goblinoids" to stand against the invading hordes of orcs from the South East. The orcs were defeated in the War of the Unending Tide roughly one hundred and fifty years before the start of this campaign. 

It was at this point that the backbone of the Vanarian Alliance's military, the Askaran Legions, decided that the continent would be a better place if they ruled it. With the help of the elves, the Askarans quickly conquered the depleted forces of the remainder of the peoples and established the Continental Empire of Vanaria.

The Askaran conquest wasn't all bad, indeed it was a mixed bag. As the standard of living went up when the combination of Askaran discipline and elven reason led to many civil and technological innovations. When it became a fairly complex bureaucratic Empire, the Emperor turned his eyes outward for more territory to control -- his previous attempts at conquering the orcish lands were main unsuccessful.

He sent ships across the sea, and while some of them failed to return, some came back with the tale of a great, uninhabited land of temperate forest, and windswept plains. The Emperor was ecstatic, and quickly made plans for the establishment of the first colonies in the New World. One of those colonies was Port Opal, which would be the real world equivalent of perhaps Montréal or even Boston.

Port Opal was developed to be the shining beacon of all that was well and good in the Imperial Way. Unlike other cities and territories in the Old World, Port Opal would not be ruled directly by a feudal lord, but rather by an elite oligarchy of "learned, land-owning men and elves." Sporting the latest in a deep water harbour; fine, stonework streets; and an underground sewage system; Port Opal is perhaps the most welcoming city in all the world. 

At least, that's what the Imperial Callers say... and many headed to the Old World harbours wishing to pay, or even go into debt, to leave their lives here and start a new one.

The Meyarins were one of those people, but they were different in that they were all able to pay their way in full -- their religion was fairly well off compared to others in a more secular Empire. Instead of moving to the city of Port Opal itself, they moved northward up the Opal River and settled in a region along one of the great river's tributaries, the Hope River.

Hopeland is a huge expanse of woods and farmland dotted with small communities with large places of worship. So far, the Meyarins have only accepted certain people into their insulated world, the most curious of which were -- and are -- the bugbear tribes leaving their oppressive regime.

In short, everyone on board the ships has a reason to leave the Old World for the New, I'd simply like to know a short answer as to why. It doesn't have to be a masterpiece, but it's my hope that you can expand upon it in roleplaying, especially during the journey to Port Opal. 

I hope that's better, 

 - Rep.

PS - Oh yes, once you've completed your character, you can roll your hit points twice and choose the best one. In other words, for a 3rd level rogue, roll 6+2D6+Con twice and choose the highest one. I'm not too worried about hit point "cheating"...


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 6, 2003)

*Toric_Arthendain:* A dwarf sounds fine to me.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 7, 2003)

Reprisal,

I am working on a Dwarven Fighter, low on smarts and charisma but high on brawn.  He can be the "enforcer" of the organization/group.  He'll be using the dwarven urgrosh.  I'll e-mail him to you soon but I'll need a bit more time to write up a suitable background.

Toric


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks for the detail Reprisal, sounds really interesting. I've PnP roleplayed in a colonial setting before and it was great fun, but we were explorers. I like the idea of being in the new melting pot city, sounds like there'll be excitement aplenty. Kind of reminds me of that movie Far and Away, only nastier.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 7, 2003)

I received your character, Toric, and it seems fine to me. I would caution you by saying that it will be difficult to transport your Urgosh within the city if you don't have a permit -- or are a member of the militia or town guard. (But that would be a neat goal in and of itself... "Corruption in the Guard!")

Thanks for the compliments, Inez. Like I said, I'm ready to receive characters now that most, if not all, of the preliminary work is completed.

Just to note, this game is still open. If you're interested in playing, I'm interested in having you. So here's the breakdown so far:

*Frelaras:* Halfling?
*Maddmic:* Halfling Rogue/Sorcerer
*Tonguez:* Goblin or Gnome
*Krug:* Goblin?
*Inez Hull:* Elf or Halfling
*Toric_Arthendain:* Dwarf

My goal was to get at least two halflings, one or more goblins, and at one of the others (gnome, dwarf, elf). It seems that we're well on our way to fulfilling that goal, 

Anyway, I look forward to reading your characters, 

 - Rep.


----------



## Krug (Feb 7, 2003)

Yeap Mongres is a goblin.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 7, 2003)

My Halfling rogue/sorceror is almost done.  I'll be e-mailing him to you this evening.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 8, 2003)

Krug, I received your character. All I saw was a bit of the confusion with the use of the Toughness feat. I think I explained it in the replying e-mail, but if there's any more problems just message me back.

Thanks, 

 - Rep.


----------



## Inez Hull (Feb 8, 2003)

Reprisal, I've emailed my character to you. 

Marec - Rog1 / Ftr 2. A rough around the edges Elf from the wrong side of Atealia.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 8, 2003)

E-mail received, and if I may say, a very good character background! 

 - Rep.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 8, 2003)

Understood about the Urgrosh.  We'll see what happens.  He is pretty good with daggers too! 

I'll have a background to you sometime this weekend.  I am typically online less on the weekends but I should be able to get you the background before the weekend is over.

Toric


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 9, 2003)

No problem, Toric. I look forward to reading it.

Well, I'm glad to say that I'm on my way to finishing the introductory phase of the campaign. All I need now is to tie everyone's characters together in some way, but that doesn't seem like it will be prohibitively difficult at all. 

So, I'm optimistic. 

Looking at the current roster, I think we're good with six people. All we need now is for all of the characters to come in...    

 - Rep.


----------



## Frelaras (Feb 10, 2003)

You'll find my character, Tobius Roeper, in your email box.

This halfling bard/rogue is on the run to the New World.  

/Frelaras/
Iconic Wage Mage


----------



## maddmic (Feb 10, 2003)

Still working on the character.  He's almost done.  I just need to iron a few things out.  What are your rules on familiars?  Can I choose from PHB, splat books, or do you not want him to have one at all?

Thanks.


----------



## DDK (Feb 10, 2003)

Reprisal said:
			
		

> *Looking at the current roster, I think we're good with six people. All we need now is for all of the characters to come in...    *



Damn... might wanna change the title from Recruiting to Closed. I just read through the most of the thread and was thinking, "Cool, I'll finally get to roleplay Melion, my halfing with an attitude!" and then read the above


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 10, 2003)

Oh yes, sorry about that Fourecks... I just edited it now.

At this point, Maddmic, I don't think I really want the character to get a familiar, seeing as how they cost 100 GP... and all. Perhaps at some point you can get one later in the game, when you'll most likely have more money, but not now...

Character received, Frelaras. I've not read his backstory yet, but that's because I have to head to class in a few minutes. Don't worry though, I'll get to it soon!

 - Rep.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 11, 2003)

All right, I think we're just about ready to go here...

*Frelaras* - Tobius Roeper, Halfling
*Maddmic* - _(Halfling Rogue Sorcerer)_
*Krug* - Mongres, Goblin
*Inez Hull* - Marec, Elf
*Toric_Arthendain* - Brenodan Emaen, Dwarf
*Tonguez* - _(Goblin or Gnome)_

I think that's correct, hehe, 

 - Rep.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 11, 2003)

One last question, I promise.  Are you allowing poisons?


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 11, 2003)

No, not now. Perhaps later, maybe even soon... but not now. 

 - Rep.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 11, 2003)

Reprisal,

I sent Brenodan's background to your e-mail address.  Ready to start when you are!

Toric


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 12, 2003)

*A Brief Note On Religion*

Religion in this campaign will work differently than the others... I want to convey the notion that Gods and Goddesses _may not_ exist, or at least questioning the existence of the divine powers is more frequent. This is part of the reason I don't want many Clerics in the game seeing as how that pretty much refutes the debate of existence.

Most of the clergy in the game will be mostly non-spellcasters... There will be some Adepts thrown in there for good measure, but more often than not, Priests and Priestesses will be "mundane" folk like experts. This is not to say that Clerics and Paladins don't exist, this is to say that they're legendary in nature... _very_ rare.

In any event, I've decided that there are two main religions of the humans: the Imperial Askaran polytheistic religion, and the Meyarin monotheistic religion. I've not completed the write-up on the Askaran religion -- more precisely, I've not thought of many names. I do have some hand-written stuff on the Meyarin religion, but at this point, I'll have to translate it before I post it.

It won't figure in too much in the campaign, unless your characters are very religious in some way -- and it doesn't seem like it from your backgrounds.

In any event, I thought I'd just let you guys know that the information is becoming available should you need it... 

 - Rep.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, the character is done, but I cannot e-mail it from work.  I will send it as soon as I get home.  History is in the works.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 13, 2003)

Cool man, I got it. I look forward to the character's background! 

 - Rep.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 13, 2003)

*The Askaran Pantheon*

The Askaran Pantheon can be called a "tight pantheon" if we're using Deities and Demigods terminology. Unlike the basic (Greyhawk) "loose pantheon," these Gods and Goddesses are all related in some way, though not necessarily in terms of an Olympian family. I'm only going to name and outline the seven major deities in the Askaran Pantheon, but there's a multitude of them and I might list their descriptive names afterwards... (As a note on the naming conventions, they're fairly simple. I think they invoke some degree of cohesion, but it's pretty subjective on my part -- I hope they don't seem at all silly since they're not intended that way.)

*Chrona*, The Goddess of Time, Knowledge and Fate [NN]
 - _Domains_: Knowledge, Luck, and Magic
 - _Symbols_: Six Pointed Star; Stars; Rivers; an Owl
 - _Alternate Name_: The Lady of Fate

According to myth, Chrona created existence by simply waking up out of nothingness. The natural embodiment of time, knowledge and fate, Chrona is revered as the most powerful being in the Pantheon, though she is generally detached from most of what she's created. Her temples are solemn and dignified places devoted to the recovery and maintainence of history and knowledge. Her Priests are wise and learned in the ways of the past. They are archivists, preservers of the past and the present, and storytellers. Most temples devoted to Chrona are built in one of two places: beside a river, the symbol of time; or atop a hill, mountain, or plateau, the closest we've yet been to the Heavens.

*Verda*, The Goddess of Life, Nature, Fertility, and Agriculture [NN]
 - _Domains_: Animal, Good, Healing, and Plant
 - _Symbols_: The Moon; An Apple Tree; A Squirell
 - _Alternate Name_: The Green Lady

Growing ever lonely, Chrona created Verda out of a need for company. It was Verda who was attributed with the creation of the first forms of life in the world: plants, insects, and animals. Verda did not create the intelligent races, however, to do that, she would need the help of Chrona herself. Verdant Temples are open air locations devoted to the natural world as well as the creation and preservation of life. Her Priests and Priestesses are people who serve their matron by "helping life find a way" -- even if that means running against the edicts of civilized life.

*Soros*, The God of Death and Reincarnation [LN]
 - _Domains_: Death, Law, Travel
 - _Symbols_: Skull; Spade; A Circle
 - _Alternate Name_: The Porter of Souls

In creating life, Verda began a chain of events that led to the creation of Soros by the all-knowing Lady of Fate. Seeing that a beginning without an end would be meaningless, Chrona created not only Soros but the concept of the eternally traveling essence of a conscious being. To the Askarans, birth and death are mere interruptions on a never-ending journey of one's soul in search of knowledge and understanding. Simply put, it is Soros' job to help transitional souls from one life to another. Though some have called them fatalistic, the clergy of Soros teach that any single life pales in comparison to the sum of all knowledge that your soul has accumulated over the eons. They teach that even if life is difficult, and painful, and even torturous, it's all right. There's always another life, and who know... the next one may be that much better.

*Valos*, The God of Light and the Sun [NG]
 - _Domains_: Good, Protection, Sun
 - _Symbols_: The Sun; A Candle; A Torch; A Lantern
 - _Alternative Name_: The High Illuminator

The God of Light and the Sun was originally intended by Chrona as just that, a deity of light. With the creation of the intelligent races, however, it soon became evident that Valos came to be a symbol of what Askarans saw as virtuous qualities such as benevolence, tolerance, valor and most importantly _reason_ in the face of temptation. His Priests and Priestesses devote themselves to the pursuit and advocacy of living virtuously. There are two types of temples devoted to Valos, the first are the simple temples with large windows of stained glass; the second are grand cathedrals with glorious domes of gold like that of the Sun itself.

*Xaros*, The God of Darkness [NE]
 - _Domains_: Evil, Magic, and Trickery
 - _Symbols_: An Eclipse; An "X"; A Bat
 - _Alternate Name_: The Vile One

Xaros, like his twin brother Valos, was originally intended to be the embodiment of darkness and the absence of light. The creation of the intelligent races changed Xaros' role in such a way that he now embodied the detrimental things in Askaran society: malevolence, intolerance, cowardice and -- most of all -- temptation. His finest achievements, or so the stories go, are the ones in which he successfully tempts mortals into using magic, the tool of the Lady of Fate herself. In Askaran society, the use of magic is strictly controlled as it is seen as a fundamentally corrupting force -- something not meant for mortals. Xaros doesn't believe this at all; in fact, he believes that mortals should do what they can to further themselves. Of all the people, Askarans believe that the elves are the most easily tempted due to the great number of corrupted magicians in their history.

*Talos*, The God of War and Discipline [LN]
 - _Domains_: Destruction, Law, Strength and War
 - _Symbols_: Comets; A Spear; A Horse
 - _Alternate Name_: The Lord of War

To the Imperial Askaran, warfare is a fundamental part of life. To live a virtuous life, one's enemies need to be defeated. These enemies need not even exist in any tangible sense: the inner war against temptation; the war against illness; the war against crime... the list can go on. Talos has taken on a very central role in the life of the Imperial Askaran because the Imperial society is one of a myriad of conflicts that need to be fought and won. Askaran society is quite authoritarian by most standards, and deviation from the norm is strictly punished. Many Askarans believe that apart from themselves and the elves, the rest of the world is inhabited by uncivilized barbarians. Through Talos, the Empire will spread law to the rest of the world, by force if necessary. Temples to The Lord of War are grand places devoted to the pursuit of order, enforced by warfare. Its Priests and Priestesses have little in the way of patience for discourse and conversation. They know what's right and will enforce the law.

*Era*, The Goddess of Love and Passion [CG]
 - _Domains_: Chaos, Good, Healing, and Trickery
 - _Symbols_: A Rose; A Dove; A Glass of Red Wine
 - _Alternate Name_: The Red Maiden

Era has a significant following with the youth of the Vanarian Empire. Having grown up in a world of stability, the followers of Era believe that love can go a long way in quelling much of the discontent in the world. Some believe this notion is silly at best, and naive at worst. Generally speaking, the followers of Era tend to be a member of one of two sects: benevolent philanthropists, or mischievous hedonists. Distinguishing the two temples and clergy is rather simple, but the general principle tends to remain: love will conquer all.

There are other deities in the Askaran Pantheon, but these are the major ones. If you need any more information, don't hesitate to ask! 

 - Rep.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 14, 2003)

The game itself starts early in the morning "tomorrow," 

We'll let Tonguez play catch up, I think he knows what he's doing -- myself on the other hand...  

Upwards and onwards and all that jazz, 

 - Rep.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 14, 2003)

Reprisal, I'm guessing your got Frem's background ok?  I sent it out early this morning.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 14, 2003)

Yup, I got it.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 15, 2003)

My apologies for not posting the IC thread, I had a chance to go to Daredevil with a few friends and things kinda spiraled out of control from there. I'm working on the introductory post as we speak, but it might take me an hour or so to get it to the quality I want... 

 - Rep.

(Daredevil was quite good, by the way...)


----------



## Krug (Feb 15, 2003)

Reprisal said:
			
		

> *My apologies for not posting the IC thread, I had a chance to go to Daredevil with a few friends and things kinda spiraled out of control from there. I'm working on the introductory post as we speak, but it might take me an hour or so to get it to the quality I want...
> 
> - Rep.
> 
> (Daredevil was quite good, by the way...) *




An hour?? 
This yer first game ennit, DM? hehehe


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 15, 2003)

I happily present Part One - Arrival and Establishment!


----------



## Tonguez (Feb 15, 2003)

*Kaufman the Snitch is sent!*

Sorry boss - I know its taken a long while but my character Kaufman the Goblin Snitch is sent and I hope you like him

I promise I will post a lot more quickly in the actual game...


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 16, 2003)

*Regarding Tonguez and Elves*

Tonguez, I received your character. Good job, everything seems to be in order. 

Now, onto the Elves and other Races.

I figure that the Pale Elves of this setting differ from the basic elves of other campaign worlds in more than their appearance, but also the way in which they physically and mentally develop. Instead of the basic, first-level elf being well over one-hundred years, I was thinking something more... acceptable on my end of things.

*Pale Elves*

Pale elves are carried in the womb for a period of approximately twelve months and are born with their eyes opening very quickly after. Their childhood typically lasts twelve to fifteen years in length until they start to physically and mentally develop into adults. During this time, they are schooled in the rudiments of the elven language and culture, as well as learning such elementry things like simple mathematics and the Imperial Tongue. Adolescence for elves lasts comparatively longer than that of a human, and while it varies on a biological level, Pale Elves are treated as adults at around the age of twenty-five. During this time, they are schooled in more specialized areas of study. While the route in which they take is partly of their choice, their performance on state run examinations has a great impact on the individual elf. 

This test, simply called "The Exam" -- often derisively or reverantly by its "victims" --  it is a milestone in the young elf's life. Testing their skills in such things as memory, problem-solving, public speaking, mathematical prowess, as well as a myriad of natural sciences such as physics, geology, biology, chemistry/alchemy, and astronomy. Once the Exam is completed, students are streamed into fields that they show the greatest proficiency or into the field that they will do the most for the _public good_. Once schooling is completed, the learned elven pupil takes on a Mentor in the field that they've been streamed into... After a decade or so, the established young elf is assigned his or her first job by a committee of the State and the Mentor.

The Quick and Easy: Pale elves enter puberty at around the age of fourteen; this period lasts biologically until about the age of twenty, but they are not legally adults until they reach the age of twenty-five.

*Dwarves*

The Dwarves of Vanaria are a hardy bunch. Dwarven babies are born roughly ten months after conception and are born just as helpless as human newborns -- eyes closed, and what-not. Dwarves take on a decidedly Mentor-Pupil educational system at an early age, with the bulk of basic learning assumed to be covered by the child's mother. Mentors are traditionally relatives, but it is largely favoured that these relatives aren't too close to the family itself. Discipline, self-reliance and hard work are the three most valued characteristics in dwarven society and it is ingrained into the young minds of the typical dwarf at a young age. Dwarven childhood is fairly short, in all actuality, lasting only ten sparse years. It is adolescence that lasts comparatively longer, and lasts at least until the child has seen twenty years of life. Reaching the age of adulthood is a joyous occasion and genearlly occurs around the age of twenty to twenty-two years of age depending on what profession the young dwarf has been brought into...

The Q & E: Dwarves have short childhoods, but a long period of puberty lasting about as long as their childhoods. Fostering a system of educational Mentorship, the dwarven individual does not become an adult until his or her Mentor decrees it, usually after a series of tests.

*Gnomes*

The gnomes of the island realm of Guelphia are quite progressive in the development of their children. Gestating for only about six months, gnomish newborns are less developed at birth than even human children are! The typical gnome's childhood lasts about quite long, about fourteen years in total. Unlike their dwarven "cousins," the gnomish adolescence is quite short, usually about four to five years in length. It is at the age of  twenty-one that all gnomes are considered adults and are accorded the freedoms given by the Charter of the Great Sage in Guelphia City. Unlike other cultures, gnomish education isn't segregated along the lines of gender. Nearly all gnomes undergo "primary" schooling for ten years and an additional five years of "secondary" training in the student's chosen field -- as long as s/he can meet basic academic requirements. Upon completing their rigorous studies, gnomes are given the option to enter into a myriad of training guilds, colleges, and most significantly, the Academy of the Great Sage himself.

The Q & E: Gnomes have long childhoods of about fourteen years with relatively short periods of development into adults lasting only about four or five years. Gnomes are treated as adults at the age of twenty-one and are accorded freedoms as such... but only in Guelphia.

*Humans and Halflings*

Of all the other races, halflings are the most similar to humans in development and educational outlook. Like humans, the halfling length of time from conception to birth is nine months. Halflings develop along the same lines as humans: puberty at around age twelve, and adulthood roughly four or five years after that. The cultural similarities also extend in terms of education. Though both humans and halflings see to it that their children are taught the rudiments of halfling and "greater Vanarian" culture, training for their females typically ends shortly after that. While human and halfling men are considered adults at the age of sixteen, women aren't considered adults until they are eighteen or nineteen -- even though they can be married off as soon as they turn fourteen. With their greater contact with the gnomish culture, halflings are getting away from that practice and many families are engaging in a more egalitarian approach like their small friends. Humans, on the other hand...

The Q & E: Halflings and humans share the same development rates depsite the huge difference in physical appearance. Human and halfling men are generally given better education as a rule, but it really depends on social class at that point. The women of the two races are treated as lesser equals at best, and possessions at worst.

*A Quick Word: Gobbos, Hobbos, and Bugbears*

Goblins and their larger masters, the Hobgoblins, are comparable to orcs in their fast gestation, higher birthcount ("litters"), short childhood and adolescence. While goblins are treated badly regardless of their gender, therefore receiving little in the way of education; hobgoblins are quickly segregated by gender and each undergoes a different level of training. Males are pressed into martial service as soon as they can weild a weapon proficiently enough and females are given strict and proper traing as domestic servants and consorts. Though not treated as brutally as orcish women, hobgoblin females do have some status within the goblinoid lands -- mostly, however, they play down how badly they are treated do to ignorance of the way others are treated.

Bugbears, however are a different issue entirely. They share the same development rates as humans typically do, if a bit slower. They differ in the way that their culture is set up. Living in a tribal environment, there is no "system" of education as elves, gnomes, or even humans would define it. Children are raised by the tribe in an extended family and are taught how to survive in the windswept plains and badlands of the goblinoid territory. Dating back eons, it seems that hobgoblins were never quite able to completely subjugate the larger bugbears. Though the tribes are loyal to their Warlords, theirs is a service that is reciprocated with a lot of freedom.

Well, I think that's about it. In regards to gender (in)equality, I'm working on an assumption that it has something to do with the level of difference in the appearance of a male to a female. Elven, dwarven, and bugbear males and females look more similar to each other than do that of the gnomes, halflings, and humans; therefore, the culture is somewhat skewed toward a more egalitarian treatment of the sexes for the former group, rather than the latter. This difference can be overcome, as has been shown by the progressive nature of the gnomish culture, but the going can be difficult -- especially when the Askaran cultural arrogance is introduced into the mix.

Well, I hope that was informative -- if not passably entertaining. 

 - Rep.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 20, 2003)

My apologies for not posting on the 19th, I wasn't able to access EN World after I got home from my classes... I'll try to have a reply up for today after I get home from today's classes -- I have an International Trade Midterm exam today, wish me luck!


----------



## Krug (Feb 21, 2003)

Good luck! So Mongres is above deck now?


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 21, 2003)

He will be now, hehe. Thanks for the well-wishing, Krug, I think I did well!

Before I go any further, I'm wondering this: "Is everyone fairly familiar with the way our banks work?" I ask this because this is how I want gnomish banking to work out... Imperial banks don't lend money, they merely store and protect it for a fee. Therefore, it's only good for people with a certain amount of wealth to store it in a bank... People who make 20 silver pieces a month obviously won't be able to pay the monthly fee of 50 silver pieces a month; so, those people have to take the risk of storing their money places that are less secure.

I can explain it further, but I'm wondering if what I've written so far in the IC thread is enough... It might not matter to your characters at all, but I thought I'd offer just in case.

Inquiring minds and all that, 

 - Rep.


----------



## Reprisal (Feb 25, 2003)

My apologies for not being able to post anything up in the past few days. It appears that I've caught a bad strain of something and I was bed-ridden since Friday. Looking at the monitor still makes me a bit dizzy, but I think I should be a bit better tomorrow (well, at least in a few hours since "tomorrow" is in a few minutes from when I'm posting)... Don't worry, I've not forgotten to keep my promises! 

 - Rep.


----------

